# Vape Benefits



## Mark121m (16/9/16)

Is there a 1 stop thread which when dealing with a Cig user that we can open and list benefits of vaping.

The false vs the facts of vaping.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

I dont think there is such a thread @Mark121m
But feel free to trawl the Health Matters category and summarise all the benefits for us with an index of one liners with links to the respective threads


----------



## Mark121m (16/9/16)

Silver said:


> I dont think there is such a thread @Mark121m
> But feel free to trawl the Health Matters category and summarise all the benefits for us with an index of one liners with links to the respective threads


Snap.
This is gonna be tough

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

